
Show HN: Backmail – Automated Gmail backups - backmail
https://backmail.io
======
backmail
Hi All ,

After reading across various comments in HN about google locking email
accounts, and people setting up Gmvault for backing up gmail at home servers,
i started working on this side project , which is ready to be Show HN'ed -
Backmail - [https://backmail.io](https://backmail.io) . Backmail is a service,
which helps you take a regular backup of your Gmail accounts (both personal
and custom domain gmail accounts). Lot of exciting features are planned in
future (like restore to another account with a single click , personal
encryption key, 2FA etc), but would very much like to get your feedback on
this MVP.

Thanks in Advance, OP

